# U / Un



## eduarodi

Buenos días. Me gustaría poder escribir en catalán, pero recién empiezo a aprenderlo. He leído que el número 1 se dice "u, un o una". La diferencia entre "una" y las otras dos formas no me presenta ninguna dificultad. Pero la que hay entre "u" y "un" me genera dudas.

Por lo que me parece entender, "u" se usa en sustitución del sustantivo, y "un" se emplea como artículo adelante del sustantivo. En alguna otra conversación de este foro aparece el ejemplo "Vols un xiclet?" "Sí, vull u".

¿Es esa la diferencia? ¿Es esa TODA la diferencia, o hay algún otro matiz? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dymn

"U" es para contar y creo que nada más. En tu ejemplo, sería: "sí, *en *vull un".


----------



## eduarodi

Gracias, Dymn. Sí, el "en" lo omití sin querer al copiar la frase. Pero por lo que veo entonces, en esa frase tampoco va "u", sino "un". Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Doraemon-

Sense entrar en casos molt precisos (de vegades es poden usar les dues formes), "un/una" varia amb el gènere, però "u" no. 
-Vols un xiclet? Sí, en vull un.
-Vols una piruleta? Sí, en vull una.
En canvi no varia "el dia u d'agost" o "la opció número u".


----------



## eduarodi

Intentaré respondre en català amb un diccionari. Espero no equivocar-me molt, i que si m'equivoco em corregiu.

Llavors "u" seria el número 1, i "un, una" els emprem davant d'un nom (un xiclet, una piruleta), o quan el nom és sobreentès (en vull un/una [xiclet/piruleta]), és així? Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Dymn

eduarodi said:


> Llavors "u" seria el número 1, i "un, una" els emprem davant d'un nom (un xiclet, una piruleta), o quan el nom és sobreentès (en vull un/una [xiclet/piruleta]), és així? Moltes gràcies.


Exacte 

I no veig cap error al text


----------



## eduarodi

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## ernest_

eduarodi said:


> Intentaré respondre en català amb un diccionari. Espero no equivocar-me molt gaire, i que si m'equivoco em corregiu.


L'adverbi _molt_ no s'utilitza en frases negatives.


----------



## eduarodi

ernest_ said:


> L'adverbi _molt_ no s'utilitza en frases negatives.


Gràcies! Ho tindré en compte. Aquests consells sempre ajuden.


----------



## Doraemon-

Solament assenyalar que no seria incorrecte el "molt" en frases negatives, és la única forma al País Valencià, on no existeix el "gaire". Però com a recomanació res a dir, és com l'utilitza la majoria de catalanoparlants: molt en frases positives, gaire en negatives.
Sobre el u/un, exacte, és això, però és un cas particular. Ja és més problemàtic quan és un pronom que substitueix una persona (fer-ho per un mateix, cada u va a la seva, cada un dels assistents...), on és prou més complicat d'explicar i d'entendre, però també se segueix aplicant aquesta distinció; "u" és en aquest cas un pronom neutre en gènere, com això i allò, mentre que un/una són formes amb gènere, com dos/dues.


----------



## eduarodi

Gràcies, Doraemon! Vaig fer un curs de català fa mults anys al Centre Balear de la meva ciutat. I ara estic mirant una vella sèrie catalana de televisió que crec que usa la variant de Barcelona. També he après algunes cançons de Serrat. Vaig notar les diferències però encara no les he sistematitzades.

Per què aquestes expressions són diferents? Entenc per què es diu "per un mateix": perquè en parlar d'una dona es diria "per una mateixa". Però per què es diu "cada u"? Si parlassis d'un grup on totes les persones fossin dones, no diries per exemple: _"Les meves filles no m'escolten quan els parlo. *Cada una* va a la seva"?_

O si els motius són molt complexos, que hi ha una regla per a saber quina forma uses en cada situació o he de consultar cada cas en particular en un diccionari?

Moltes gràcies de nou.


----------



## Doraemon-

Perquè és "cada una [de les meves filles] va a la seva". Si és tothom, de forma general, és "cada u va a la seva".
En alguns casos es poden utilitzar les dues formes, fins i tot el DIEC redirecciona de l'un a l'altre, sense explicar-ho massa. La diferència és que "un/una" és un pronom amb referent específic (per tant amb gènere), i "u" és més imprecís, més absolut o indefinit. És com en "això" i en "allò" a diferència de "aquest/a" i "aquell/a", que els últims fan sempre referència a una cosa concreta i implícita, i la forma neutra no. Si dic "vull aquell" és perquè sabem de què parlem (aquell cotxe), si dic "vull això" no hi ha un referent implícit, lingüísticament. Es això que assenyalo, que no sé com es diu, o no està molt definit.
De manera pareguda "cada u" (o "cadascú") seria per a referirse a tothom, a qualsevol persona de forma universal, no definida. Si està limitat dins d'un grup seria en canvi "cada un d'ells".


----------



## eduarodi

Ho he entès perfectament, Doraemon. Moltes gràcies!


----------

